# Do bettas eat scuds?



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Bc I think I have scuds now.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes, I have seen my betta do this. Not offen though as scuds are very small and my betta was only able to snatch them up if they happen to cross his view. But at one point I had a [censored][censored][censored][censored]load of scuds in my tank and my betta was eating them at will.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I had a HMPK Betta in my Nano tank that I would send on safari in my planted grow out tanks to wipe out Scuds. I Put him and in a wk his belly would be bulging.

I also watch him several times eat small Ramshorns snail. He grap it chew it and spit out the shell. He was pretty hardcore. He was an import through Bob Vang in Milwasukee. I felt he was much more active & aggressive than the other Betta I've owned over the years.

I also feed him Mosquito larva in the Summer.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Unless your betta is nearing the end of its life, or if it's really well mannered, it should eat anything small!


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

I had scuds recently for the first time and my betta made quick work of them. Was actually refreshing to see him hunting natural foods, not eating man made junk.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

DogFish said:


> I had a HMPK Betta in my Nano tank that I would send on safari in my planted grow out tanks to wipe out Scuds. I Put him and in a wk his belly would be bulging.
> 
> I also watch him several times eat small Ramshorns snail. He grap it chew it and spit out the shell. He was pretty hardcore. He was an import through Bob Vang in Milwasukee. I felt he was much more active & aggressive than the other Betta I've owned over the years.
> 
> I also feed him Mosquito larva in the Summer.


I was thinking of keeping a scud culture instead of a daphnia culture so I could release a couple into the betta tanks once a week or so.

I think the girls would like it!

I'm pretty sure Prana the blue girl ate the pond snail I put in her tank.

Those 3 dwarf sag are still alive dogfish! And most of the dwarf water lettuce!

Thanks again.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Option said:


> Yes, I have seen my betta do this. Not offen though as scuds are very small and my betta was only able to snatch them up if they happen to cross his view. But at one point I had a [censored][censored][censored][censored]load of scuds in my tank and my betta was eating them at will.


A couple of these are 1/4 inch long -- at first I mistooke them for shrimplets.

Nw I feel silly saying that bc they have a completely different shape!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

SpecGrrl said:


> I was thinking of keeping a scud culture instead of a daphnia culture so I could release a couple into the betta tanks once a week or so.
> 
> I think the girls would like it!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your getting started with the plants. Those are pretty hearty plants. When I see my water Lettuce roots get long it tells me it's W/C time


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

pwolfe said:


> I had scuds recently for the first time and my betta made quick work of them. Was actually refreshing to see him hunting natural foods, not eating man made junk.


I think medium sized ones would be good for the girls to eat. Unfortunately yucky planaria in the QT Tank with the scuds. Dosing Safeguard tomorrow.


----------

